# 105-1-23-2.exe



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2002)

105-1-23-2.exe  

dieser Dialer ist auf deiner Dialerliste aufgelistet,allerdings ohne Namen.
Er befindet sich bei der Telefonnummer 0190 833623 
Der Melder hatte nur noch die Telefonnummer.
außerdem sind bei dem Dialer noch verschiedene Telefonnummern aufgelistet,u.a 0190 846393
Dieser Dialer hat sich heute auch bei meinem Sohn installiert.Er wird über E-Mails verteilt.
Die Minute kostet 1,85 Euro
Der Dialer nistet sich in der Registry ein und unter Windows.Beim Löschen
über Systemsteuerung bleibt aber der Eintrag in der Registry und in Windows erhalten.
Der Dialer listet eine HP  www.fairway-contacts.com  auf.
Ausserdem hatten sich heute noch folgende Dateien erstellt.
offitems.log
Themes.lgc
Ich habe die Dateien auf Diskette kopiert und anschließend auf meinem Rechner gelöscht.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Tschenger (18 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,
ich hatte vergessen,mich einzuloggen,deshalb habe ich unter Dieter.G. geschrieben.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2002)

No problem!


----------



## Tschenger (18 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,
ich hab das E-Mail von meinem Sohn.
Unter Betreff steht: Ich bin's
Die E-Mail adresse lautet: [email protected]
Und Text lautet:

Hallo, 
....danke für Dein Mail. Ist schon `ne Weile her. Nun ja, bist Du immer 
noch allein? Einsam? Ich auch. 
Obwohl Freunde von mir sagen, dass ich recht gut aussehe, fehlt mir doch 
noch ein netter Partner zum Reden, Lieben und Kuscheln. Vielleicht bist Du 
es. Dein Alter und Dein Aussehen ist für mich nicht so wichtig. 

Im Moment spanne ich einige Tage aus, lasse die Seele baumeln-, versuche 
nach Enttäuschungen mein Leben neu zu ordnen. 

Ich habe mich bei www.fairway-contacts.com eingetragen. Du findest ein 
Foto und meine Wohnungsanschrift mit normaler Telefonnummer unter der 
Rubrik "Sie sucht Ihn". Wenn ich Dir gefallen sollte, rufe mich doch 
einfach einmal an.

Ich freue mich auf ein Gespräch mit Dir. Bis bald

Dein 
Schneckchen

Wenn mann den Link www.fairway-contacts.com anklickt,installiert sich der Dialer.
Er versucht dann auch eine Verbindung aufzunehmen.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------

